# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  >  Πληκτρολόγιο Sigma PROTEUS KP/W

## paulk

Πωλείται πληκτρολόγιο Sigma PROTEUS KP/W.
Είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το δίνω επειδή το αντικατέστησα με το PROTEUS KP/W RFID ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω όπλιση αφόπλιση με κάρτες.

Tο δίνω 40 ευρώ μαζί με το κουτί και το βιβλίο του.

----------

